# Recommend roof coating



## electricblue (Aug 25, 2015)

I have a bitumen flat roof in need a coating. It's leaking in a spot and has 3 ponding areas. Can some in the business recommend a coating product?
*
*


----------



## D'Angelo&Sons (Aug 21, 2015)

I use mostly GAF products in general so for coating I would recommend using TopCoat FlexSeal. It works well in cold weather so it's perfect for the freezing cold Canadian winder.


----------



## hotrod351 (May 31, 2015)

ive been using elastomeric roof coating for years. ive gone over a lot of types of roofing material and havent had any problems yet. i always put 4 coats.


----------



## Merge (Oct 22, 2015)

i agree with hotrod351


----------



## Rebeccatheroofer (Nov 17, 2017)

*Coatings*

Where are you located?


----------



## TucsonRubberizedCoatings (Feb 21, 2019)

Bitumen roofs are really vulnerable to sun-related damage, and having a flat roof means that the damage could be sustained across your entire roof. So, you want to make sure you're getting a coating that is extremely reflective, so your roof isn't undermined by solar radiation. 

An elastomeric roof is a great choice because it will stretch to provide protection for the entire surface of the roof. You'll also want to make sure your coating has a high level of elasticity. That way, when your roof expands and contracts with changing temperatures, your coating will be able to stretch and bounce back with it.


----------

